# What do the ants think about Progressive?



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

I just got an E-mail from Credit Karma that offered me this app called Karma Drive that supposedly records the dynamic location of the phone - something that could score me discounts with Progressive. A bit too 1984-ish for my tastes.


----------

